# Wrong Vehicle listed (Driver account)



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

So, just noticed yesterday that Uber has the wrong vehicle for my driver account. I drive a Saturn Astra, not a Vue, and I don't see a way to change it. So perhaps that's why my ratings have fallen a bit. It would make sense. The Vue is a full size SUV whereas my car is a hatchback model. I don't know if it was a typo and spellcheck auto corrected, or if it was an error on Uber's end. The model came up fine when I signed up for Lyft. But then, you have a live instructor for Lyft to assist you. Anything I can do to change this?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> So, just noticed yesterday that Uber has the wrong vehicle for my driver account. I drive a Saturn Astra, not a Vue, and I don't see a way to change it. So perhaps that's why my ratings have fallen a bit. It would make sense. The Vue is a full size SUV whereas my car is a hatchback model. I don't know if it was a typo and spellcheck auto corrected, or if it was an error on Uber's end. The model came up fine when I signed up for Lyft. But then, you have a live instructor for Lyft to assist you. Anything I can do to change this?


email support or go to your local office if you have one.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

So they just did it again. This time listed it as a Saturn Aura but at least that's a bit closer. Is there a direct email for customer support?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

[email protected]


----------

